# something a little different



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

I normally haunt the Tropheus folder, but, I picked up a pair of Tomocichla Seiboldii recently and I thought I would share a couple pics and see what other members experiences with these guys are. My pair spawned on the 8th of May and the fry are now just getting ready to "free swim". These are wild caught BTW. . .




























Thanks for looking and any feedback is welcome :thumb:

Ray


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

the lil one is gourgeous


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks - she's a feisty one!

Doesn't anyone have any experience with these guys?

Ray


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

This is the first time I've seen anybody with them ... :lol:

Beautiful fish though ... :thumb:

Is it just me, or did you go after a central with a slightly tropheus shape? :lol:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice fish...can't say I've ever seen em' before! :thumb: 
Maybe some of our more experienced members will have some input.

BV


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

> Is it just me, or did you go after a central with a slightly tropheus shape?


Funny - I did think of that as I was picking them up, at least I didn't get the "neets" :lol:

Thanks for the comments, I am hopeful that there are some people that have kept them long term that can share experiences. I have been feeding NLS 1mm, spirulina discs/flake and a little frozen brine shrimp. Info on these guys is pretty scarce on the net and I would like to keep them happy and healthy long term.

Ray


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Beautiful fish and pictures. Sorry, can't say I've kept them either...


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Great pics, Ray! I've never even seen these before....Are you sure they aren't hybrids?

:dancing: :dancing: I'm just kidding about the hybrid thing....


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

WOW!!  I have never heard of them! They are CA's? They look like either African or SA. Beautiful!! :drooling: :thumb: Also something different than the usual.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

I know one guy in Socal with some seiboldii but his pair was still young and not completely colored.
Your female is adorable! Love the breeding dress on her.
The male has some gorgeous subtle coloration as well and I'm sure it can be better appreciated in person.
For something a little different without totally losing that Tropheus feel I think you made the perfect choice. :thumb:


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! :thumb:

Please don't get me wrong - I have only recently (about a year and half) turned to the dark side - my first love are the SA eartheaters, then Pikes. CA's will always hold a special place in my heart, my first cichlid was a firemouth.

I can't believe that these things seem to be so "rare". I got a great price on them and the guy I got em from still had a pile of them - one male even larger!

The little ones are free swimming today, but, I won't have a chance to document this stage until after the long weekend :thumb:

Ray


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

The free swimmers are doing well and growing quickly, the pair are VERY good parents and the extra female is doing very well and has recovered her fins (I think that she is nicer than the female that paired)

A quick pic of her from last night. . .










Thanks for looking,

Ray


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

I really wish I could get some of these! Amazing looking little guys!


----------

